# Dita and Marilyn - Split!



## OneWednesday (Jan 5, 2007)

I hope this is just a rumour - but I doubt it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





News item here:http://www.nypost.com/seven/01052007...ix/pagesix.htm


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh wow...well I think she's to beautiful for him anyway and it sounds like he doesn't deserve her!

And this...

Von Teese's pals say they are squarely on her side. "Well, at least now she won't have to share her makeup." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 :lolz: 






 that's a good one!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 5, 2007)

That's really unfortunate.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Oh wow...well I think she's to beautiful for him anyway and it sounds like he doesn't deserve her!

And this...

Von Teese's pals say they are squarely on her side. "Well, at least now she won't have to share her makeup." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 :lolz: 






 that's a good one!_

 





 she's too pretty for him


----------



## little teaser (Jan 5, 2007)

thats too bad! oh well maybe him and rose can get back together


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jan 5, 2007)

It is predictable


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw this earlier when I was watching E! I was suprised.

It's talked about on PITNB.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 6, 2007)

That's terrible news.  I hope the best for the both of them.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 6, 2007)

I still can't get over how f-in awesome their wedding was.... 
Google images it


----------



## OneWednesday (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ I know! I think that's one of the first things I said when I read about their supposed split "..but they had such an awesome wedding!.." the dress Dita wore was DIVINE


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OneWednesday* 

 
_^^ I know! I think that's one of the first things I said when I read about their supposed split "..but they had such an awesome wedding!.." the dress Dita wore was DIVINE_

 
Seriously! When my friend and I looked at pictures of the wedding we sat here and were all bitter saying "But _I_ want a purple dress!!!"


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah the wedding was GORGEOUS !


----------



## OneWednesday (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ seems such a waste, doesn't it :\


----------



## CrystalStars (Jan 6, 2007)

From the way I read it ..it almost sounds like he was on drugs or something. Thats a sure way to wreck a marriage.


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 6, 2007)

I read that he had been drinking lately and she couldn't contact him.

They had such an amazing wedding, her dress was so amazing. I thought they would last.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 6, 2007)

But....but...I *loved* them!


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Jan 6, 2007)

OH NO!!! :[

but this seems to be pretty typical...meh.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 6, 2007)

Marriage will do that to you. It's intimidating to make such a comittment. This is unfortunate, they made a nice couple! Oh well...as terrible as this sounds...now he's got new material to write about!? GOOD BYE WRITER'S BLOCK.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh nooo, my fiance is going to be so upset =(


----------

